# Bidding walk trough



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

ALL,

I have been wondering/ reading about bidding. I was hopeing someone can walk trough the average BID. FRom how you get the lead to submitting the bid for approval?
Thanks in advance:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can be anywhere from a drive-by look to a prebid conference.How big a place is it?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not something that "just" be posted on plowsite, as the process is very long, (unless it's just residential). The best tip I can give you, is attend Build a bid By SIMA, they will be able to walk you through everything, and if you have any questions, they're a few people there that can help, like Rich Arrlington!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

I was thinking ahead, and in general. Thanks for the tip about sima ill look into that.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

BossPlow2010;1447090 said:


> The best tip I can give you, is attend Build a bid By SIMA, they will be able to walk you through everything, and if you have any questions, they're a few people there that can help, like Rich Arrlington!


The best tip I can give you is DON'T listen to Arlington unless your happy with making $35 per hour. His wife owns AGMG so they look for contractors like you that (don't take this personally) don't have a clue....

IMO the hardest part on bidding commercial lots is finding the decision maker. Sometimes management has multiple levels you need to go through to find him/her. Once you find that person it becomes quit easy...ask for a bid spec sheet on how they want their plowing done. If they don't have one, bid if a few ways ie seasonal, per inch, hourly. Get your selling hat on once you get in front of him/her again and pitch your strengths. Especially if your not the lowest bidder.payup

Good luck


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Mick76;1447386 said:


> The best tip I can give you is DON'T listen to Arlington unless your happy with making $35 per hour. His wife owns AGMG so they look for contractors like you that (don't take this personally) don't have a clue....
> 
> IMO the hardest part on bidding commercial lots is finding the decision maker. Sometimes management has multiple levels you need to go through to find him/her. Once you find that person it becomes quit easy...ask for a bid spec sheet on how they want their plowing done. If they don't have one, bid if a few ways ie seasonal, per inch, hourly. Get your selling hat on once you get in front of him/her again and pitch your strengths. Especially if your not the lowest bidder.payup
> 
> Good luck


This is great advice.

Sometimes it seems near impossible to get to the decision maker. Often times it seems the first person you talk to has no idea how they even got to worrk in the first place none the less who you should talk to. Allot of times around here they have had the same company for so long they don't even re bid the contract unless you give them a number.


----------

